# gonna have a few bruises



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/news/story?id=3278044


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I watched that video at lunch...it was hilarious! Definitely a must see...


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

"He was dealing with self-preservation, which we support 100 percent," Brown told reporters, according to The Times of London. "Andrew was in the zone and was severely threatened. No person has the right to impinge upon another person's space, particularly a sportsman plying his trade."

REALLY, the last thing I would think with a most likely drunk nudist was running at me, would be "self-preservation" or "severely threatened" allthough I wouldn't like to see where any weapons may have been stored.

but :beer: for a nice hit


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

that ones gunna hurt


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Boy I dont think I would be near that guy


----------

